# Ringneck Doves in Manhattan Ks



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I got a call from my contact at the Manhattan Ks Animal Shelter. She said that they have received two ringneck doves in and needed to find a home for them. They are very tame and friendly. If you are interested, PM me and I can get you in contact with them. 
Thanks and Happy New Year! 
(they also have a duck in as well)


----------

